# Rogue closure



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## OregonWhitewater (Nov 12, 2013)

looks like the fire is just south and above Rainie Falls. What a bummer for people who have trips starting this week.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh no!

No launch for my group tomorrow. What a bummer. At least it wasn't a launch today and would have found out when we got to Smullin.

I saw that fire the other day on Caltopo and Inciweb. They had concerns it would grow with dry warm weather. Well, I guess I have to find something else to do with all this food.


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

This will be the second time my launch would be canceled on the Rogue due to fire. Does anyone know how the smoke is at the Rogue River Ranch? I think you can still drive in to there.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Ezcruzr said:


> This will be the second time my launch would be canceled on the Rogue due to fire. Does anyone know how the smoke is at the Rogue River Ranch? I think you can still drive in to there.


I wonder if Smullin would even issue the permit for a put-in down there. I wonder who would shuttle your rig. I wonder if you even can get close enough to the river to launch. Five days from Marial down... seems kind of silly.

Maybe we'll just do a little flatwater trip on the Willamette. To be honest, I wouldn't mind. It's still beautiful out there, just not as much whitewater. Or none actually. I just got back from a five-day 85-mile paddle there, and I'd gladly go back for a three-day on the upper portion of the river.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Ezcruzr said:


> This will be the second time my launch would be canceled on the Rogue due to fire. Does anyone know how the smoke is at the Rogue River Ranch? I think you can still drive in to there.


I don't believe you are allowed to launch at the ranch. I would call Rand and ask before putting too much thought into this.



Will Amette said:


> I wonder who would shuttle your rig.


I'll bet you could get one of the shuttle companies to do it for the right amount (mucho!) of money


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

Putting in at the Ranch is a no go. They do have a ramp there, but that's not for the public. However, it is still open for fishing there. It's a beautiful place if the smoke isn't too bad.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

With the right vehicle and a good map, you can drive to Black Bar.... 

Fly in to Winkle Bar....

Not.


----------



## Endopotential (May 14, 2019)

That's such a shame. I was very lucky to have just squeezed in a trip with the fine Mr Wade. We started last Thurs and took out Sun. Our first camp was right below Rainie, and the firefighting helicopters were buzzing our camp all evening. Looked like they had done a good job, as there was hardly any smoke the whole trip. But with the heat and wind, not surprised it's back. It's such a beautifully lush river valley, praying not too much is destroyed.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Will Amette said:


> With the right vehicle and a good map, you can drive to Black Bar....


I believe there is a gate preventing road access to Black Bar.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Wadeinthewater said:


> I believe there is a gate preventing road access to Black Bar.


There should be!

Our group is diverting east instead of going south. We'll float Warm Springs to Harpham over four days instead of Argo to Foster in five. Skipping the day-trip whitewater section in part due to a user error for the person getting the permit, but to be honest, I've heard how crowded it is on weekends and won't be sad to get out above all that mess.

Food and gear is already packed. Just a hustle/shuffle to cancel shuttle and get a new one and figure out where we'll meet. It's good to be flexible. I hope against hope that the fire doesn't do much damage to the Canyon of the Rogue. I still hope to get back down there in the fall if I can.


----------



## zcollier (Jan 1, 2004)

We just got word that the Rogue River will be open again tomorrow with some additional stipulations


----------



## OregonWhitewater (Nov 12, 2013)

zcollier said:


> We just got word that the Rogue River will be open again tomorrow with some additional stipulations


That's great Zach, do you have a link or anything? I looked everywhere and couldn't find anything


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

While I am curious about "additional stipulations," I don't think my group is going to try to get whiplash and re-un-redo our plans. We are not already camped at Argo, we cancelled our shuttle and got a new one, we have new inertia, and this reopening is just a rumor... 

I'm fine with our alternate plan. I'll try to find a way to get on the Rogue later in the season.


----------



## zcollier (Jan 1, 2004)

*News Release*
Oregon/Washington 
Medford District 
*Media Contact:* Kyle Sullivan, 541-618-2340 

August 23, 2022 

*BLM Re-opens Rogue River to boating as conditions allow *

*Merlin, Ore.*— The Bureau of Land Management, Grants Pass Field Office, in coordination with the Northwest Incident Management Team 13, has decided to re-open the Lower Section of the Wild and Scenic Rogue River at Grave Creek to permit holders. The river will remain open unless life safety becomes an issue. This will be assessed daily by the incident management team based on fire activity and predicted weather. The Rainie Falls Trail and Rogue River Trail will remain closed from Grave Creek to Russian Creek.​
Updates on the daily river status will be posted at 6am on the incident Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/rumcreekfire2022 

Permit holders must obtain their permit at the BLM’s Smullin Visitor Center between 7:00 am and 9:30am. No exceptions. All boats must be launched from Grave Creek boat ramp or pass by Grave Creek by 10:00am and headed down river. The objective is to get all boats through the fire area by 12:00 p.m. due to increased fire activity and helicopter use of the river. 

River users will not be allowed to exit the river on river left at all from Grave Creek to Russian Creek, and are asked to not stop until Russian Creek, just below Wildcat Rapids. A river ranger in a boat will be posted on the river, as well as a dip site manager being posted on shore above Rainie Falls, to help serve as traffic control as needed, as helicopters come into the dip site at that location. Additional information about safety measures will be distributed to permit holders when they pick up their permit. 

If a permittee is not able to go on the river on their permitted date as a result of the fire, travel or other circumstances surrounding the fire, the BLM will honor the permit at a later date that can be arranged with the permittee, if so desired by the permittee. Please contact the Smullin Visitor Center 541-479-3735 

Today, the BLM and Northwest Incident Management Team 13 met with river users to develop this path forward. 

“I’m thankful for the coordination and support from the river community,” said Bill Dean, Grants Pass Field Manager. “With their input and commitment to safety, we feel comfortable approaching the river status on a daily basis.” 

-BLM-​
_The BLM manages more than 245 million acres of public land located primarily in 12 western states, including Alaska, on behalf of the American people. The BLM also administers 700 million acres of sub-surface mineral estate throughout the nation. Our mission is to sustain the health, diversity, and productivity of America’s public lands for the use and enjoyment of present and future generations. _


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I suspect our PH will call and get another date. I hope so!

I bet those first camps below Wildcat will have more competition than usual if folks can make it down. We'd have had to get that notice last night and hied it on down overnight to meet the permit issuance requirements and be past Grave by 10:00.

For now, it's off to Mecca Flat.


----------



## theBoatPeople (Jun 19, 2012)

Endopotential said:


> firefighting helicopters were buzzing our camp all evening.


I didn't know they flew missions at night. I notice Roseburg airport doesn't have any fire fighting planes/helicopters this year, in past years always they're set up there. About 10 years ago a rancher welding sparked a grass, then brush, then tree wild fire 1/4 mile from my house/city with winds 30mph+, August, 95F, one helicopter dispatched from Roseburg airport was able to put it out, there was an old abandoned log pond nearby. If not for the helicopter this would have torched many miles at least. I might have pics on an old disk if i can find them. TBP Admin.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Oregon's famed Rogue River reopens to whitewater rafting amid Rum Creek Fire


With the fire so close to the river, the rafting experience on one of Oregon's most famous white water routes will be a bit different.



www.statesmanjournal.com


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a permit for 4 people on Sunday, and it is pretty tentative at the moment. I talked to the ranger at Rand this afternoon and here is the update:


Launches are currently allowed ONLY at Grave Creek. Boaters with a launch permit are allowed through on the river road. Otherwise, access to the Grave Creek launch from Sunny Valley/Wolf Creek is available.
The time restrictions are still on. Not all party members need to be present to check in at Smullin, just the PH with all the appropriate required gear.
There is a ranger on duty at Grave Creek, and as long as you are there and ready to launch before 10 you are OK. If held up from getting your boats in the water because you are in line to launch behind others, then you are ok. If you don’t roll in to Grave Creek until after 10 (she used 10:30 as an example), then no bueno.
The Grave Creek ramp has not been that bad as there are lots of parties bailing out on their trip, and those who have been launching have been mostly rigged and ready to go.
No stopping river left until below Russian Rapid, which is just below the really nice Wildcat camps. There are no big camps for a ways after that, but plenty of options for small groups here and there.
Finally, smoke: She said it has varied, but today it was blowing towards Rand and she had a headache from it. Grave Creek is very close to the fire so has been pretty smoky too. Once below the fire, which has burned down to the river above Whisky Creek but not jumped across, it has been generally clearer due to prevailing winds. Certainl
All of this is subject to change, and will almost certainly change by Sunday. That’s all I got!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I was due to go on a trip launching September 3rd. The permit holder and the TL are a little nervous hearing some of the reports and didn't/don't want to go through all of the planning and packing process only to find out the fire is still a problem so they called the Rangers and tried to roll the permit over to the same dates next year. It sounds like the permit office isn't willing to that just yet but they said if the fire is still an issue closer to the launch date that it may be possible then.

I get why they are nervous... there is a lot of worry when there is an active fire on the river especially when it is relatively close to the put in and a arguably the biggest river feature on the run. They were even worried about the possibility of the fire getting close to the put in ramp and cause vehicle damage or loss. At the end of the day...they decided it wasn't worth the stress of worrying about it and have canceled the trip. I was going to fly out to Medford and have them pick me up.... luckily I hadn't booked the flight yet.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> I was due to go on a trip launching September 3rd. The permit holder and the TL are a little nervous hearing some of the reports and didn't/don't want to go through all of the planning and packing process only to find out the fire is still a problem so they called the Rangers and tried to roll the permit over to the same dates next year. It sounds like the permit office isn't willing to that just yet but they said if the fire is still an issue closer to the launch date that it may be possible then.
> 
> I get why they are nervous... there is a lot of worry when there is an active fire on the river especially when it is relatively close to the put in and a arguably the biggest river feature on the run. They were even worried about the possibility of the fire getting close to the put in ramp and cause vehicle damage or loss. At the end of the day...they decided it wasn't worth the stress of worrying about it and have canceled the trip. I was going to fly out to Medford and have them pick me up.... luckily I hadn't booked the flight yet.


That's too bad about your trip. Have you done it before?

Our other two may be bailing out since they have to drive over from Bend in the morning (4 hour drive) of the launch, and we are all concerned about them making it to Grave Creek by 10am. Over the course of 25+ years or so of boating I've probably done it 50 times, so I'm comfortable going just two of us in one boat. There are some tiny little camps I have dreamed about staying at if only I had a small enough party. This could be the chance! 

If it ends up getting closed again before we drive down from Bend we will just pivot and do the Deschutes above Maupin.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

90Duck said:


> That's too bad about your trip. Have you done it before?
> 
> Our other two may be bailing out since they have to drive over from Bend in the morning (4 hour drive) of the launch, and we are all concerned about them making it to Grave Creek by 10am. Over the course of 25+ years or so of boating I've probably done it 50 times, so I'm comfortable going just two of us in one boat. There are some tiny little camps I have dreamed about staying at if only I had a small enough party. This could be the chance!
> 
> If it ends up getting closed again before we drive down from Bend we will just pivot and do the Deschutes above Maupin.


I've never been on the Rogue... I was looking forward to hitting another new river. I already hit two new ones this year, equally epic Lochsa and Selway in June.

I'm honestly not super sad... I have other stuff I can do here and I crabbed an oar against the wall in Pistol Creek on the Middle Fork and got punted out HARD and came out pretty bruised and swollen and am still recovering.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

West side of the Rogue from Grave Creek to Galice is under an evacuation order. Doubt there will be trips going tomorrow.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Rum Creek Fire growth on Rogue River prompts evacuations, emergency declaration from governor


Gov. Kate Brown on Saturday invoked the Emergency Conflagration Act, effectively providing further support from the state to fight the wildfire.



www.statesmanjournal.com


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting that. We will go float the Deschutes instead. My brother lives down in Merlin so now we are all watching the fire progression for a whole different and more serious reason.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

https://www.blm.gov/or/resources/recreation/rogue/rogue_river.php


----------



## OregonWhitewater (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll be surprised if it reopens in September. Hopefully they are able to keep the fire from burning this beautiful valley.


----------



## zcollier (Jan 1, 2004)

OregonWhitewater said:


> I'll be surprised if it reopens in September. Hopefully they are able to keep the fire from burning this beautiful valley.


This video has some good information and maps about the fire and how it has affected the Wild Rogue


----------



## MisterBob (Oct 18, 2016)

Launching Sept 3rd. Driving in from western CO. Zach or others, any beta on how far downstream from Grave Creek the smoke is bad? Have someone on the trip with asthma.


----------



## zcollier (Jan 1, 2004)

MisterBob said:


> Launching Sept 3rd. Driving in from western CO. Zach or others, any beta on how far downstream from Grave Creek the smoke is bad? Have someone on the trip with asthma.


Smoke pretty tough to predict. It hasn't been bad past Russian until yesterday when it was at a medium level. Here are some photos from the past 2 days:


__
http://instagr.am/p/Ch52-rxpN2i/

We're launching one of our rowing schools on September 3rd as well.


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Has anyone heard of they will start issuing new permits? I know there are way more serious implications of this fire but c’mon man let me float! It’s safe, or it isn’t. 

If anyone has any Saturday launch, I’d love to snag a spot under your permit.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

I was in Merlin yesterday, it was pretty gross there, but I've certainly floated through far worse smoke.
And the wind _should_ be mostly blowing the smoke inland, rather than down the canyon.


----------



## Daaave305 (Dec 25, 2021)

Appears to be open as of today!!



https://www.blm.gov/or/resources/recreation/rogue/rogue_river.php


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Daaave305 said:


> Appears to be open as of today!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.blm.gov/or/resources/recreation/rogue/rogue_river.php


...if you already have a permit.


----------

